# Hapkido in Savannah?



## torrmundi (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi, I'm relocating to  Savannah GA and can't find any schools for hapkido.  Does anyone know of a school or just some people that would like to practice? I'm 2nd dan.

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jobo (Oct 6, 2019)

torrmundi said:


> Hi, I'm relocating to  Savannah GA and can't find any schools for hapkido.  Does anyone know of a school or just some people that would like to practice? I'm 2nd dan.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


have you tried google ? 

Korea Hapkido Federation - USA

there does indeed appear to be hapkido available in savanna, let me know if you want anything else googling


----------



## torrmundi (Oct 6, 2019)

You are too credulous. Don't believe everything you find with Google.  Bird's Korean Martial Arts is closed.  Need any more help with Googling?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 6, 2019)

wow.. I thought Hapkido was everywhere.   As big as Savannah is and no luck?


----------



## torrmundi (Oct 6, 2019)

yeah, only Aikido,  as far as I can tell.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

